

My two favourite WebKit features coming to Safari 9.0 this Autumn - stephenr
http://www.domneill.com/blog/posts/2015/07/28/my-favourite-new-features-in-webkit-and-safari/

======
stephenr
Even with my web developer hat on, I've never liked those 'features' that make
a site more annoying to use - scroll hijacking, overly heavy loading, etc.

I know the majority of web developers have some (to me) weird love affair with
Chrome, but I'm glad Apple's focus on the user isn't thrown under the bus in
the name of more technical features developers will abuse.

